# Saw an S3 tonight!



## Oltorf (Sep 21, 2001)

It had foreign plates, I couldn't tell from where though. It was yellow, and looked money. But I didn't think they were in the states yet, are they?


----------



## Dub Nerd (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Saw an S3 tonight! (Oltorf)*

It was probably a factory test car. They were probably testing american roads on it. To bad you didn't have a camera

I remember seeing a Passat B5 test car once a long time ago, I kept bugging them to let me sit and play, but they wouldn't let me.


----------



## MB300E87 (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: Saw an S3 tonight! (Dub Nerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub Nerd* »_It was probably a factory test car. They were probably testing american roads on it. To bad you didn't have a camera

I remember seeing a Passat B5 test car once a long time ago, I kept bugging them to let me sit and play, but they wouldn't let me. 

hahha did you beg?

i would have


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: Saw an S3 tonight! (Oltorf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oltorf* »_It had foreign plates, I couldn't tell from where though. It was yellow, and looked money. But I didn't think they were in the states yet, are they?

Could be a student or somebody working on contract, they can bring the car for one year after it need to be shipped back where it came from...


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

My father-in-law just got back from Paris and he said the new 3-door A3s were everywhere - he said they looked great! Too bad we won't be getting those for a long time, if ever.


----------

